# Taktgeber (Blinkmerker)



## Stift1802 (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe eine richtige Anfängerfrage und zwar. Möchte ich mir für ein Übungsprojekt einen Blinkmerker bauen. Dies ist mir natürlich über zwei Zeiten gelungen. Aber ich weiß noch von meiner Ausbildung das dies auch anderest geht. Ich habe bei der Hardware einstellung von der CPU gefunden das ich Taktgeber anklicken muss und ein Merkerbit festlegen muss. Aber wie muss ich dann weiter machen??? Könnte mir bitte Jemand weiter Helfen???

Gruß Stift


----------



## eYe (8 Oktober 2008)

In der Hardwarekonfig auf die CPU doppelt klicken und dort ein Merwerwort für die Taktmerker festlegen.

Wenn du z.B. "0" wählst findest du dein Taktmerker dann unter Merker M0.0 bis M0.7 in unterschielichen Frequenzen wieder.
Die Frequenzen kannst du dir in der Hilfe mit dem Stichwort "Taktmerker" raussuchen.

MfG, eYe


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Oktober 2008)

in meinem Fall wäre es dann MB255.
Die Zuordnung der Takte ist dann :
	
	



```
Takt 10 Hz     M  255.0    CPU-Takt 10 Hz
Takt 5 Hz       M  255.1    CPU-Takt 5 Hz
Takt 2,5 Hz    M  255.2    CPU-Takt 2,5 Hz
Takt 2 Hz       M  255.3    CPU-Takt 2 Hz
Takt 1,25 Hz   M  255.4    CPU-Takt 1,25 Hz
Takt 1 Hz       M  255.5    CPU-Takt 1 Hz
Takt 0,625 Hz M  255.6    CPU-Takt 0,625 Hz
Takt 0,5 Hz    M  255.7    CPU-Takt 0,5 Hz
```
du kannst diese Merker nun einfach mit den dir bekannten Verknüpfungen verwenden ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

Stift1802 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe eine richtige Anfängerfrage und zwar. Möchte ich mir für ein Übungsprojekt einen Blinkmerker bauen. Dies ist mir natürlich über zwei Zeiten gelungen. Aber ich weiß noch von meiner Ausbildung das dies auch anderest geht. Ich habe bei der Hardware einstellung von der CPU gefunden das ich Taktgeber anklicken muss und ein Merkerbit festlegen muss. Aber wie muss ich dann weiter machen??? Könnte mir bitte Jemand weiter Helfen??


 
1. In der Hardware Konfig das Taktmerkerbyte festlegen.
2. Hardware Konfig Speichern (mit Übersetzen) und zu CPU Übertragen.

Jetzt kannst du die Taktmerker in deinem Programm Verwenden, wenn du z.b. in der Konfig als Taktmerkerbyte das MB 1 angegeben hast, kannst du die Takte einfach wie merker verwenden, dabei entspricht jeder Merker aus diesem Byte einem Takt

M 1.0 = 10,0 Hz
M 1.1 = 5,0 Hz
M 1.2 = 2,5 Hz
M 1.3 = 2,0 Hz
M 1.4 = 1,25 Hz
M 1.5 = 1,0 Hz
M 1.6 = 0,625 Hz
M 1.7 = 0,5 Hz

Edit:  
War ja klar, malwieder zu langsam 
/Edit


----------



## Django2012 (16 August 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich in der Siemensbibliothek oder Oscat nen Baustein , der einen Blinktakt erzeugt?


----------



## uncle_tom (16 August 2012)

Nimmst du 2 Timer. Tust du die Timer richtig verschalten. Hast du prima Blinktakt mit einstellbarem Taktverhältniss 

Kannst du auch Suchfunktion verwenden. Must aber dazu lesen können und wollen 



Hier hatt Larry Laffer ein funktionierendes Beispiel geposted:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54369-Blinktaktgeber-Beispiel-PROBLEM?highlight=Taktgeber


----------



## Django2012 (16 August 2012)

Hab ich nix gefragt nach machen selber mit 2 Timern, hab ich gefragt nach Baustein, von die Siemens, in die Bibliotheka .  Mussu selber besser lesen dann verstehen Frage ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2012)

Django2012 schrieb:


> Hab ich nix gefragt nach machen selber mit 2 Timern, hab ich gefragt nach Baustein, von die Siemens, in die Bibliotheka .  Mussu selber besser lesen dann verstehen Frage ;-)



da du müssen bei OSCAT Buchhand runtertragen und selber dich lesen http://www.oscat.de/,
wenn du schreiben können

Und was gibt es an der Hilfestellung vom vom Kollegen "uncle_tom" noch auszusetzen?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (16 August 2012)

Hab ich nix Ahnung, ob sein Baustein in OSCAT. 

Spass beiseite.
Hab mir vor längerer Zeit einen gebastelt, der in der Funktion einstellbar ist.
SE, SA, SESA, IMP, VIMP, MVIB-Multivibrator, Imp/Pause-Verhältnis, Zeitbereich 0,1s bis 32000h, usw.
Bei Bedarf PN an mich

Gruß Roland


----------

